# Front Audioeingänge an Motherboard anstecken



## GrannySmith (20. Dezember 2004)

Also da ich vermute, dass mein Audioeingang auf der Rückseite des PCs also, also direkt am Motherboard, kaputt ist, will ich den Front Audioeingang (ich rede hier die ganze Zeit von meinem Mikrofoneingang) ans Motherboard anschließen. Nur hab ich eher wenig Ahnung wie.
Ich weiß nicht wie sich diese kleinen Pins (an die man auch z.b. zusätzliche USB Stecker ansteckt) nennen, und weiß somit nicht wie ich im Motherboardhandbuch nachschaun soll.
Ich weiß jetzt nicht wirklich weiter


----------



## Cheese (20. Dezember 2004)

Gib mal an, welches Mainboard du hast... dann kann ich mal schauen, vielleicht find ich was


----------



## GrannySmith (20. Dezember 2004)

Asus K8V Deluxe


----------



## Cheese (21. Dezember 2004)

Finde leider grad keine Anleitung, die mir die Pinbelegung auf dem Board zeigt, aber schau mal in deine Anleitung rein, da dürfte es beschrieben sein.
Die schwarzen Dräte sind immer die Ground (auf den Kabeln meistens mti gnd oder grd bezeichnet), der Rest dürfte farblich gekennzeichnet sein. Mehr kann ich dir auch ned sagen, außer du schickst mir ein Foto vom Board wo die Pins genau drauf sind und von den Steckern....


----------



## GrannySmith (23. Dezember 2004)

So, ich hab das Problem beseitigt.
Der Anstecker oder Connector oder wie auch immer, der nicht beschriftet ist am Motherboard, war der Richtige. Dort musste ich links unten was der AGND Stecker ist, den GND Stecker vom Kabel des Frontpanels anmachen, und rechts unten den MIC IN Stecker reinstecken. Das war alles.
PS: Der Stecker für Frontpanel Audio (keine Ahnung ob das die richtige Bezeichnung ist) befindet sich relativ weit unten links neben den PCI Steckern. Ein Freund hat irgendwo eine Anleitung gefunden.


----------

